# 2015-4-25 Pomps and Ladyfish



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went down to the beach around noonish, way too crowded to fish. Talked to one person who had set up two rods, nothing.

With the rain coming, finally decided to go down again fish before the storm hit. Got to the beach (Destin) just before 4:00. The person I talked to before was leaving, gave me his sand fleas and said good luck, only had a hard tail. Thanks man. Set 2 rods up, tossed out some fleas, and was hit within 10 minutes by a small keeper pompano. Surf was rough, but 4 oz weights held. Red flags were up, so no one supposed to be in the water. Kept getting hit by a fish about every 10-15 minutes, all on sand fleas.
Started running out of fleas, so started looking. Found my first colony of fleas this year here, got a million (close to it) in one scoop. Happy days.

Kept looking at the NWS radar on my phone, thunderstorm line was getting closer and you could see the dark clouds to the west. As it turned out, the rain cells went around the part of the beach I was at, only got a little rain and winds. No lightning so stuck with it. Got a total of 5 pomps and one ladyfish. Finally started to get some lightning south of me so decided to run to the house around 5:00. Some casual observations

If the red flags are out, people will only go into the water where you have your lines out. No one else in the water for a long way.

Saw a head in the water out at the outer bar. It was a swimmer. He finally made it in to shore and took off jogging. OK. 

Most everyone had left the beach, almost deserted. Some people come down and sit down right behind my poles. They have two small children who begin to play in the water around my poles. Beach almost deserted, we are about the only people out there.

So, I just sat there, thought to myself how lucky I am, just be grateful for what you have. Some pics


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely wicked photo's!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pics and pomps!


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great day for you. I was at Henderson until 2 today. Caught 1 pompano. Fleas were hard to catch because the mesh on my rake was too big for the small fleas that were around. I put a dip net inside the rake and caught some. 
I was digging for fleas and my rod goes down and then makes a b-line for Cuba. Never did find it. Mitchell 302 with a speed handle and a rod I had tied many years ago. 
At least you didnt have kids trying to reel in your rig like I had.
Way to hang in there.
Cheers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good day fer how crappy it turned out! Congrats on getting some good eats!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Some mean looking clouds there, but beautiful looking pomps.. Thanks for the report.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Wicked looking ! Way to go on the pompano !


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job on the pomps. I was at the beach when that storm blew through and the sand nearly peeled my skin off when the wind hit.


----------



## wizardfishin (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

g40 said:


> Great day for you. I was at Henderson until 2 today. Caught 1 pompano. Fleas were hard to catch because the mesh on my rake was too big for the small fleas that were around. I put a dip net inside the rake and caught some.
> I was digging for fleas and my rod goes down and then makes a b-line for Cuba. Never did find it. Mitchell 302 with a speed handle and a rod I had tied many years ago.
> At least you didnt have kids trying to reel in your rig like I had.
> Way to hang in there.
> Cheers.



As one of the dying breed of Mitchell fans, my condolences on you loss. Seriously sad.

Anyway, more tight lines to you in the future.


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sailor50 said:


> Went down to the beach around noonish, way too crowded to fish. Talked to one person who had set up two rods, nothing.
> 
> With the rain coming, finally decided to go down again fish before the storm hit. Got to the beach (Destin) just before 4:00. The person I talked to before was leaving, gave me his sand fleas and said good luck, only had a hard tail. Thanks man. Set 2 rods up, tossed out some fleas, and was hit within 10 minutes by a small keeper pompano. Surf was rough, but 4 oz weights held. Red flags were up, so no one supposed to be in the water. Kept getting hit by a fish about every 10-15 minutes, all on sand fleas.
> Started running out of fleas, so started looking. Found my first colony of fleas this year here, got a million (close to it) in one scoop. Happy days.
> ...



Great photos.

And a really great attitude to boot. Good job, Mate.


----------

